# Thoughts for Bella



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Izabella was my dog. I was forced to rehome her when my parents devorced at 17.

She is now a 4 year old boxer. Today her new mom texted me because she has been sluggish and not herself. She has a pea sized lump on her back to the left of her spine. She siad it is hard. She said Bella has thrown up 3-4 time this week. She wanted to know what she could do because she was freaking out. I told her to get her to the vet and get it checked. I told her to do a blood pannel. Is there anything else that should be done? 

Thoughts, prayers and vibes would be appriciated.
I love this little girl. She was my baby. And now I'm scared of what it could be.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Izabella was my dog. I was forced to rehome her when my parents devorced at 17.
> 
> She is now a 4 year old boxer. Today her new mom texted me because she has been sluggish and not herself. She has a pea sized lump on her back to the left of her spine. She siad it is hard. She said Bella has thrown up 3-4 time this week. She wanted to know what she could do because she was freaking out. I told her to get her to the vet and get it checked. I told her to do a blood pannel. Is there anything else that should be done?
> 
> ...


Oh dear. I am so sorry. I agree with you - she should have the lump checked by a vet ASAP. And the throwing up might not have anything to do with the lump.

unfortunately and very sadly, i think boxers are much more predisposed to cancers than alot of other breeds. She needs to get it looked at as fast as she can drive to the vet.


----------

